

Ask HN: Are your cloud provider's costs significant? - soulbadguy

Should cost be an important factor when choosing a cloud provider for a young startup ?
======
sjs382
I tend to work on "revenue-generating side-projects" rather than "startups",
so my answer might be different than what you're looking for. All costs are
mine to bear.

But with that said, _yes_.

Generally, I'll work on a few potentially-revenue-generating projects at a
time, and I like to break them out into their own VPS (or more often, two) as
soon as possible. Sometimes, these projects will sit for months before going
live, and if I have 5-6 of those projects, the costs become pretty significant
(for something that's not really doing anything).

~~~
soulbadguy
Actually my situation is much closer to your, you thanks for answer. Questions
: Why are do you like to break your project to their own VPS ? i would have
though that keeping them bundle together on a shared server would have reduced
cost .

~~~
sjs382
I do keep a VPS for less serious things, or things that I'm less likely to
work on any further. But I usually force things to graduate from that server
fairly quickly. There are a few reasons for this:

1\. It forces me to commit to a project a bit more (but not totally), since
I'm putting a tiny bit of money down to support it.

2\. Sometimes I know I need to push the project forward, but I'm not in a good
headspace to make real project-specific progress. On days/mornings like this,
I tend to push the project to its own server, just because it's work with a
clear goal that requires less thought.

